# Reach the carburator



## Mistral150

Hi all, I'd like to reach the carburetor on my snowthrower but it looks hard to reach, is there a how-to step by step somewhere? 
It's a powermore ohv 208cc

Thank you.


----------



## Mistral150

Here is a photo of the motor.


----------



## SlowRider22

You have to remove the covers. Those two bolts on the left of the choke knob attach the cover to the carb. There may be other bolts too, so just remove them as well. The choke knob should pull off. The key will have a wire connected on the backside, so be careful of that


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

It's just like my troy, it's a pain. You have to remove the top cover then the belt cover so you can get the bolts on the cover below the top cover. You need to carefully remove the red plastic throttle and choke knobs. Choke was easy but the throttle pulled very hard to remove. If you have a mirror use it to look at the bottom of the throttle as there is a "finger" that holds it in place and if you're careful you might be able to pry it lightly to get the throttle knob off easier. One of those things you see once it's off but it's a little late then. I greased mine upon reassembly as I have to pull it again this spring to fix the surging. I also greased the little tension spring for the choke once I got to it. My choke was hard to turn and I couldn't really feel the "stops". Once I put a little dab of grease in there and worked it a bit it's smooth as silk.
I don't remember for sure but if you follow the plastic face plate that the throttle and choke stick through and follow it past the pull cord handle I think you need to pull the plug for the electric starter off to get a bolt at the end of that panel. It warps around.
It is kind of a pain but it's worse to type it all out than it really is to do. 

Are you trying to cure a surging problem ??


----------



## Mistral150

Just cured the up and down racing when not on load. I removed the bowl then the jet and the other part after the jet, cleaned them and I think the problem's gone (never cleaned from first year) but next job will be the whole carb, this is why I'm asking, because it really looks like a pain in the ... to get to it.

PS: Stopped the removal because of these knobs that I could not pull out.
Thank you.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Yup ... those knobs are plastic but there isn't anything other than age that's holding them on. You need to pull as hard as you need to pull. I know on mine I stopped and checked it out a couple times because I thought I was pulling too hard and something would break.

On a warn day or in a heated garage it's really pretty straight froward. If I had either I'd pull mine again and fix it but I'm waiting for warmer weather.

I'm living with the surging problem at idle, with throttle open and I think it even does it under load. PO left it with fuel in it each summer so I'm sure it just needs a better cleaning than I did the first time as I was in a hurry and didn't take the jets out.


----------



## Bain

might want to wire wheel the rust off that gas tank, the rust is right on the seam ... just do it when the gas tank is empty


----------



## Mistral150

This spring I will restore the machine and repaint it a bit


----------

